# Nocturnal Deer



## cobainrockr (Dec 23, 2004)

I bought a scent dripper last year when deer season was in and I followed all of the directions and I put it up on a tree branch. It took about a week or so until I saw some fresh scrapes under it, but the instructions said that it only drips during the day so it will make the deer that are nocturnal into dayturnal deer. I hunted by the dripper waiting on seeing a deer but I saw nothing. So how do I make the deer dayturnal? :-?


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

How do you make deer dayturnal?
Walk through their bedding area, that'll get em' up.  Have deer ever been spotted during the day during the deer season? Sure all the time, but no matter what you put out for a deer to eat on a regular basis, they will usually prefer to move to the food source in low light conditions. Mother taught them that very early on and will always be the trend, but not always automatic. Deer need to mingle back into quiet safe space at all times of the day, it's just that in general, deer will prefer low light conditions for better survival chances.


----------



## win300us (Apr 28, 2004)

I used one of those drippers this year and shot the biggest buck I have shot so far. The first day of the season checking out my mock scrape that I had set up two weeks before season


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

nothing makes deer more "dayturnal" than the rut, I've seen it a whole lot of times.. big bucks making stupid mistakes either fighting/challenging other bucks or following/looking for does


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

diurnal oppisite of nocturnal. 8)


----------



## cobainrockr (Dec 23, 2004)

diurnal is what I meant.


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

Are you hunting in ND? Its flat here and deer are very skittish and get awful wise awful quick (older bucks especially of course) They know what time of year it is and how to avoid getting a nosler up through the chest. How to do that is become nocturnal and move in total darkness. There is no way to make deer , bucks in particular move during the day. ....Except:

The Rut will cause you to see a buck in flat country because he is temporarily lost his common sense for mabeye 10 days.

The absolutely only way to move a deer in daylight in the flatlands is "forced movement" meaning go kick him up.

Deer in my part of ND get WAAAAYYY to much pressure to EVER act natural , or as "nature intended". I've rattled and grunted right before the peak of the rut ON TOP (within 50 yards) of more than one buck bedded in a slough and they didn't even raise an eybrow, they couldn't care less about my "deer calls" I was using. They knew what time of year it was and stayed put. Sorry for the small book.


----------



## cobainrockr (Dec 23, 2004)

No I don't hunt in ND I hunt in IN, but thanks for the tip.


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

All that bs from me and you hunt in IN....LOL , well good luck anyway i'm sure the deer move more during the day in IN than up here...later


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

your not going to get a nocturnal deer to come out during the day without scaring it out of the area. Try hunting hard during the rut where these nocturnal deer are moving during the day i would say that is your best bet.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

This works best the first time, so pay attention to detail

1)Determine where the does are bedding during the rut in your areas, the thicker the better.
2) in Jan when the leaves are down and you can see the lay of the land and trails better in the snow scout the bedding area for a tree stand site that you can approach with as little disturbance as possible. hang the stand and do any trimming you plan to do ect. in Jan not in summer or right before the season then take it back down, don't leave it there and don't build a permanent stand.
3)Pick a stand site ( actaully climb a few trees and take a look around) that you can approach with prevailing winds in your favor.
4) wait until a day right before the peak of the rut ( first week of Nov)with a strong wind. I mean really blowing like hell to hunt the spot. The wind will cover your entrance into the spot with little chance of deer sensing your presense and hearing you climb into your stand.
5) deer move around a lot on windy days, they move around a lot in thick bedding areas during midday.
6) go in at dawn and plan on sittting all day, be particulary alert in the 1030am to 2:30 pm time period. Don't worry if you kick out a few does on the way in the bucks will be roaming through all day and they know where to look for does so they will be there. Pay close attention because the wind will help cover their sounds also
7) I've killed some real nice bucks with this technique, you can only do it once so find several bedding areas.


----------

